# MkV Halogin Bubs



## BJSteere (Mar 29, 2012)

I drive a 08 jetta and have been looking around for awhile now. the headlights look like this http://o.aolcdn.com/commerce/images/volkswagen_08jettas_headlight_Large.jpg

On the right side is the H7 DRL(Low Beam) bulbs, which I had the DRL disabled at the dealership. And then on the left side is a Mini Bulb and another H7(High Beam). Here is my problem, Normally the DRL Low beams are constantly on, and then when you turn on your lights the MINI BULB in the High Beam spot turns on which then makes your head lights brighter. On my perticular car I cannot install aftermarket HID's because of the wiring and housing so I am stuck using normal Halogen bulbs. 

*I cannot seem to find a Mini(196) Bulb that matches the COLOR or a H7 bulb.*

I have tried looking everywhere and when I mix colors it looks like im running my high and low beams. If anyone knows where I can find a Mini Bulb and H7 bulb that matches in color id appreciate it. I have horrible nighttime vision so the normal Yellowish bulbs will not work. It has to either be White, or Blue, or Purple for me to see it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

BJSteere said:


> I drive a 08 jetta and have been looking around for awhile now. the headlights look like this http://o.aolcdn.com/commerce/images/volkswagen_08jettas_headlight_Large.jpg
> 
> On the right side is the H7 DRL(Low Beam) bulbs, which I had the DRL disabled at the dealership. And then on the left side is a Mini Bulb and another H7(High Beam). Here is my problem, Normally the DRL Low beams are constantly on, and then when you turn on your lights the MINI BULB in the High Beam spot turns on which then makes your head lights brighter. On my perticular car I cannot install aftermarket HID's because of the wiring and housing so I am stuck using normal Halogen bulbs.
> 
> ...


Go to autozone and pick up some of their "silverstar" wedge bulbs - 194,168 both will work for your city light bulb. 

Or you can search online like autolumination.com and some other sites have "xenon colored" wedge bulbs that are blue coated, but put out a "white" light. But that bulb is more of a "parking light" bulb than a functional bulb for visibility.

*edit* - if you are looking for H7 bulbs as well you can go to any auto store, or look online for an H7 bulb - as always the blue coated bulbs put out more "white" light but have less light output than standard halogen (ugly yellow)


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BJSteere said:


> If anyone knows where I can find a Mini Bulb and H7 bulb that matches in color id appreciate it. I have horrible nighttime vision so the normal Yellowish bulbs will not work. It has to either be White, or Blue, or Purple for me to see it. Any help would be appreciated.


Oh come on - you're trying to tell us that you need a blue tinted city light bulb to be able to see at night? Blue light is not better for seeing at night. And the blue tinting just decreases light output.

If you are concerned about making your bulbs color match you are seeking a cosmetic difference - not increased performance.


----------



## BJSteere (Mar 29, 2012)

No, I am color blind and yellow doesnt show up. And given the fact that wedge bulb is in the same housing as the High Beams, people think im running High and Low Beams at the same time. Ontop of that yes cosmetically I would like my car to look nice, I think anyone would and to have two different color bulbs makes it look tacky. Also if you noticed I mentioned WHITE as well, There are only a few variants to Halogen bulbs, YELLOW, WHITE, and BLUE, I wasnt specifically stating I NEED A BLUE Bulb, but thank you for your worthless comment. 

On a new note there is a company out there Nokya who produces a WEDGE Bulb 168/194, and a H7 Bulb in a Arctic White color which works wonderfully for a MK5 Setup. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Arctic-...5WN8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333227879&sr=8-1 is the Headlight Bulb,

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Hyper-W..._3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1333227898&sr=1-3 is the Wedge Bulb

And for your Performance factor these bulbs output at the 7K RANGE, which meet both my specifications.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Sorry I just don't understand how, if you can't see yellow light, how filtering out yellow light would make you see better. But I'll leave that to you and your doctor - not trying to argue your condition.

"7K" is a measure of color - not performance.



BJSteere said:


> yes cosmetically I would like my car to look nice, I think anyone would and to have two different color bulbs makes it look tacky. Also if you noticed I mentioned WHITE as well, There are only a few variants to Halogen bulbs, YELLOW, WHITE, and BLUE, I wasnt specifically stating I NEED A BLUE Bulb, but thank you for your worthless comment.


Yes, if you want colors that match that is fine - there are surely lots of colored bulbs out there.

But I'm curious - do you have an example of what you consider a "WHITE" bulb?


----------



## BJSteere (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say this is blue http://www.motorfiend.com/images/30000k-hid-kit-blue.jpg or what I consider blue.

And this is white http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTo3GjXpavcaqrleBDSJiu57EWo60gyVF0umICJevwOihgOqIaoac43cJ8l or what I consider white. This is actually the same bulb I have in my car, if you look at the difference you would see clearly on the left there is a huge color difference and brightness. As well with White/Blue colors street signs pop out at you, where if you have yellow they dont see to as much.


----------

